# Ladies, need a brief escape from life?? A story to get your blood pumping!



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Life is crazy these days, and FAR from normal. What's one thing we can do to stay sane?

READ, that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out! Pour yourself a cup of your favorite beverage and cuddle up with a nice, short read. 

Or, slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 


[size=14pt]_All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more...._

Compulsion[/size]

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*Talk about luck!*!

You can't get much luckier than Chere. She went to a promotional event to get the autograph of a former TV heart-throb.

What she got from the handsome one-time actor was something very different....



_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! Duplicate threads may be removed without comment. --Ann>_


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

St. Paddy's Day is just one day a year. It doesn't take that one day--or Irish blood-- to get lucky.

Like Chere: *All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....*



(Thanks for merging, Ann.  )


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*Talk about luck!!*

You can't get much luckier than Chere. She went to a promotional event to get the autograph of a former TV heart-throb.

What she got from the handsome one-time actor was something very different....



**A short story.**


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Let mom slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*Talk about luck!!*

You can't get much luckier than Chere. She went to a promotional event to get the autograph of a former TV heart-throb.

What she got from the handsome one-time actor was something very different....



**A short story.**


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Mom-- slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*Talk about luck!!*

You can't get much luckier than Chere. She went to a promotional event to get the autograph of a former TV heart-throb.

What she got from the handsome one-time actor was something very different....



**A short story.**


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Mom-- slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Summer's almost over; soon it'll be time to send the kids--and teachers--back to school. But there's still time to laze away for a weekend or two. Sit in a bubble bath... stretch out on a beach towel on the sand... or sit in the cool air-conditioned comfort of home or cafe--and get your steam from a nice, quick read.

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*Talk about luck!!*

You can't get much luckier than Chere. She went to a promotional event to get the autograph of a former TV heart-throb.

What she got from the handsome one-time actor was something very different....



***A short story.***


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's fall... time to set the clocks back. Do you feel like you need to relax and unwind, maybe some "mommy time"?? Draw yourself a bubble bath-- or curl up under a blanket on the couch-- and get your steam from a nice, quick read.

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's awfully cold outside. But there's no reason it can't be nice and steamy inside.....

Compulsion

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The calendar says spring, but for some of us the "April showers" are more like thunder storms or even snow.  Now's the time to take a half hour for a little "me time. Sit in a bubble bath... stretch out on a comfy couch... or sit in a window seat watching Mother Nature do her worst--and get your steam from a nice, quick read.

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's awfully hot / cold / rainy / windy [choose one] outside. But there's no reason you can't enjoy yourself inside.....

Compulsion

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew, what a crazy January so far, huh?? Extreme cold here... blizzard-like snow and wind there.... What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

READ, that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's awfully hot / cold / rainy / windy [choose one] outside. But there's no reason you can't enjoy yourself inside.....

Compulsion

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew, what a crazy few weeks it's been, huh?? Lots of big winds and blowing air and swirling damage... and that's just what's been happening in the nation's capital. Then there's the hurricanes and wildfires and 100-year-floods. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

{ Relax and get your mind off what's going on in the country for a little while. We can all use a break from that!! }

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Freezing, snowy weather is hitting half the country. But even if conditions are terrible _outside_, there's no reason you can't enjoy yourself _inside_.....

Compulsion

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew, what a crazy few weeks it's been, huh?? Snow and blizzards, rains and flooding, not to mention all the hot air coming out of the nation's capital. Then there's the stock market and holidays to contend with. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*{ Relax and get your mind off what's going on in the country for a little while. We can all use a break from that!! }*

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Freezing, snowy weather is hitting half the country. But even if conditions are terrible _outside_, there's no reason you can't enjoy yourself _inside_.....

Compulsion

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*{ I think it's safe to say we all need to relax and get our minds off everything that's going crazy in this world: weird apocalyptic blizzards in some states, heavy rains in other states, a non-stop news cycle of corruption, national dissent, and who-knows-what-all. We can all use a break from that!! }*

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew, what a crazy few weeks it's been, huh?? Snow and blizzards, rains and flooding, not to mention all the hot air coming out of the nation's capital. Plus, we should all be busy with our tax returns! So, what's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew, what a crazy few weeks it's been, huh?? Snow and blizzards, rains and flooding, not to mention all the hot air coming out of the nation's capital. Then there's the stock market and holidays to contend with. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*{ I think it's safe to say we all need to relax and get our minds off everything that's going crazy in this world: weird apocalyptic blizzards in some states, heavy rains in other states, a non-stop news cycle of corruption, national dissent, and who-knows-what-all. We can all use a break from that!! }*

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: now that spring is here and we all start looking toward end-of-school and summer vacation, etc., maybe it's time to enjoy a few quiet moments, slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew, what a crazy few weeks it's been, huh?? Tornadoes and hailstorms, rains and flooding, not to mention all the hot air coming out of the nation's capital. Then there's the stock market and holidays to contend with. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*{ I think it's safe to say we all need to relax and get our minds off everything that's going crazy in this world: weird unseasonal weather in some states, heavy rains in other states, tornadoes ripping up the midwest, a non-stop news cycle of corruption, national dissent, and who-knows-what-all. We can all use a break from that!! }*

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## jslewis (May 14, 2019)

Congratulations on your new book.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

jslewis said:


> Congratulations on your new book.


Thanks! Actually it's not quite new.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew, these are crazy times. Record heat, torrential rains, summer tornadoes and other storms... not to mention all the hot air coming out of the national discourse. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*{ I think it's safe to say we all need to relax and get our minds off everything that's going crazy in this world: weird unseasonal weather in some states, heavy rains in other states, tornadoes ripping up the midwest, a non-stop news cycle of corruption, national dissent, and who-knows-what-all. We can all use a break from that!! }*

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew, these are crazy times. Record heat, torrential rains, summer tornadoes and other storms... not to mention all the hot air coming out of the national discourse. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*{ I think it's safe to say we all need to relax and get our minds off everything that's going crazy in this world: weird and sometimes violent weather in some states, tornadoes popping up here and there, the ongoing hurricane season--not to mention a non-stop news cycle of corruption, national dissent, and who-knows-what-all. We can all use a break from that!! }*

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

{ Relax and get your mind off what's going on in the country for a little while. We can all use a break from that!! }

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*{ I think it's safe to say we all need to relax and get our minds off everything that's going crazy in this world: weird and sometimes violent weather in some states, tornadoes popping up here and there, the ongoing hurricane season--not to mention a non-stop news cycle of corruption, national dissent, and who-knows-what-all. We can all use a break from that!! }*

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew, the days are getting busy and hectic. Cold weather, snowstorms, wind... and of course getting ready for the holidays... not to mention all the hot air coming out of the nation's capital. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

{ Relax and get your mind off the holidays, and what's going on in the country for a little while. We can all use a break from that!! }

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*{ I think it's safe to say we all need to relax and get our minds off everything that's going crazy in this world: weird and sometimes violent weather in some states, national discord and animosity--not to mention a non-stop news cycle of crazy goings-on in the swamp. We can all use a break from that!! }*

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew, the days are getting longer, but the temperatures won't warm up. Cold weather, snowstorms, wind... add to that all the hot air coming out of the nation's capital and the stress just piles up. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

{ Quarantines and toilet paper shortages and social distancing... with all the stuff that's going on in the country, we can all use a break right about now!! }

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*{ I think it's safe to say we all need to relax and get our minds off everything that's going crazy in this world. Who doesn't want an escape--however brief--from the dreaded virus?? We can all use a break from that!! }*

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The days are getting longer, and spring has definitely sprung. But brief incursions of cold weather, storms, wind... add to that all the chaos of COVID, and the stress just piles up. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

{ Quarantines and toilet paper shortages and social distancing... with all the stuff that's going on in the country, we can all use a break right about now!! }

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*{ I think it's safe to say we all need to relax and get our minds off everything that's going crazy in this world. Who doesn't want an escape--however brief--from the dreaded virus?? We can all use a break from that!! }*

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's mid-summer... and much of the country is in the midst of a brutal heat wave. This in turn can lead to thunderstorms, heavy rains, flooding, etc.... add to that all the chaos of COVID, and the stress just piles up. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

{ Masks and hand sanitizers and social distancing... bars are closed, restaurants are iffy, and going anywhere at all can be kind of a hassle. With all that going on, we can all use a break right about now!! }

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The days are getting shorter, and fall is in the air... although not in terms of temperature!! These days we're inundated with wildfires and steamy weather. Add to that all the chaos of COVID, and the stress just piles up. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, ladies: it's time to slip into a nice luxurious bubble bath.... and do a little 'steamy' reading. 

Compulsion

Book 1


Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's December.. and nothing in this country is normal. Civil unrest, the upcoming holidays, political hijinks.... add to that all the chaos of COVID, and the stress just piles up. What's a girl gotta do to relax and get a break these days?

*READ,* that's what. A couple of nice, short, spicy stories, to be exact. Check 'em out!

Chere went to meet a former TV heart-throb, just for an autograph, but ended up getting so much more.....

It's... *COMPULSION*

Book 1 Book 2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

{ Masks and hand sanitizers and social distancing... bars are closed, restaurants are iffy, and going anywhere at all can be kind of a hassle. With all that going on, we can all use a break right about now!! }

All she wanted was an autograph. And yet Chere ended up getting so much more.....



A very short, racy story. 

The sensual adventure continues.....


----------

